# Eucalyptus!



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello to everybody! 
This afternoon I tried to make an infusion of eucalyptus in order to heal the cold of my hen.They have a faint cold and I would like to find a natural rimedy.
In my garden I have an eucalyptus tree and so I try to do that on one hen.I hope it isn't dangerous for her.I think not..
I will keep you updated! 
Daniele


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

The hen is still alive today!!


----------

